# Trouble with my Genie AWP-25S



## GonzoMike

At the theatre i am working at We have a Genie Lift that is not working. I hear a poping sound when i push to go up. The "Low Battery indicator light for auxilary lowering" is constantly red. and the "Low Battery indicator light" has no light on at all. 

What might this mean and how could i fix this problem? 

If anyone can help that would be amazing. 

Thank You, 

MG


----------



## Footer

There are no user serviceable parts on a genie with exception of swapping out a battery. If you are hearing odd noises, you need to get your genie serviced. They will also be able to take care of the battery issue. Genies should be inspected/serviced yearly. Until the unit is serviced, it should not be used.

Genie Dealer Search


----------



## mstaylor

The popping definitely needs to looked at, I doubt it is tied to the battery problem. The other problem sounds like a bad battery buut it could be the control panel giving false info. There should be plenty of places in your area that can service Genie.


----------



## Les

We had a problem similar to this with our Genie Lift, and we had to get the circuit board in the control module replaced. Genie responded quickly and efficiently, but I'm not sure at what cost.


----------



## GonzoMike

Thank you, I am looking for a place i can get it serviced now.


----------



## mstaylor

Look at rental yards that handle Genies. Any of them should be able to handle your problem.


----------



## VoodooMojo

GonzoMike said:


> At the theatre i am working at We have a Genie Lift that is not working. I hear a poping sound when i push to go up. The "Low Battery indicator light for auxilary lowering" is constantly red. and the "Low Battery indicator light" has no light on at all.
> 
> What might this mean and how could i fix this problem?
> 
> If anyone can help that would be amazing.
> 
> Thank You,
> 
> MG


 
the auxilary lowering battery is just that. a series of 8 ni-cad type batteries inside the lower control box used to get your butt down when the primary battery goes kaput.

the "popping" sound you hear is possibly from loose or stretched lifting chains banging against the insides of the mast columns.

the lift you are referring falls under the A.N.S.I. guidelines for what is referred to as a Manually Propelled Elevating Aerial Platform.
The standard is ANSI/SIA A92.3-2006.

the machine requires documentation of daily, quarterly and annual inspections. The records are to be maintained for a period of not less than 4 years. ALL non-conformities MUST be remedied BEFORE returning the lift back into service.
the daily inspections are to be performed by a person qualified to operate or repair the lift.
The Quarterly and Annual Inspections are to be performed by a qualified mechanic/technician.
ANSI's definition of a "Qualified Person" is:
""One who, by possession of a recognized degree, certificate, or professional standing, or by extensive knowledge, training, and experience, has successfully demonstrated his/her ability to solve or resolve problems related to the subject matter, the work, or the project."

Be SAFE.


----------



## Anonymous067

VoodooMojo said:


> ANSI's definition of a "Qualified Person" is:
> ""One who, by possession of a recognized degree, certificate, or professional standing, or by extensive knowledge, training, and experience, has successfully demonstrated his/her ability to solve or resolve problems related to the subject matter, the work, or the project."
> 
> Be SAFE.


 
I hate to be the smart #$% here...but does anybody else find it...umm...interesting that a "qualified person" ranges from one with a recognized degree to, basically, a lot of experience."?

On the flipside...I doubt the Genies at any of the facilities I work at get daily inspections...sadly... :/


----------



## DuckJordan

Anonymous067 said:


> I hate to be the smart #$% here...but does anybody else find it...umm...interesting that a "qualified person" ranges from one with a recognized degree to, basically, a lot of experience."?
> 
> On the flipside...I doubt the Genies at any of the facilities I work at get daily inspections...sadly... :/


 

Surprisingly its easy to do a daily inspection. basically looking it over before you use it (nothing extensive) such as checking power cables, no visible fluid (if using hydro lift) as well as checking face panel and making sure buttons work and there are no visible cracks in frame or mast. although the documented part I've never seen backed up for daily, monthly and yearly yes but daily no.


----------



## Anvilx

Hmm never done a dailly inspectin on paper or anything but I look the lift over before I use it for sure. My inspection is always: well the lift looks like hell.


----------



## mstaylor

A daily inspection is very easy and very necessary to do. As DuckJordan says visually inspect the parts, look for leaks or broken wires and check all the controls. If it is a scissor or man lift, check ground and basket controls. On the personal lift there are no ground controls. It is no different than your forklift or any other piece of heavy equipment, it needs a walk around every shift. That means it gets checked first thing but if the crew changes over, they inspect also. NEVER assume the other guys did the inspection or did it correctly.


----------



## MPowers

As a certified Geni service tech, I will tell you the conditions you describe could be several different problems. GET A QUALIFIED SERVICE TECH!!!! Luckily, in your case the unit won't even lift a person, so no personal danger is present. However, be aware that a mal-functioning lift is a potential for serious or fatal injuries. It is not something to ignore or "work around". The things you mention could also be a symptom and not the real problem, I will not attempt to diagnose it from here, just too many things that could be wrong that need a hands on diagnosis. 

DuckJordan's analysis was right on. Inspect every time you use it. Check electrical, hydraulic and mechanical. Not a big deal, basically, as he said, do a good look around and check for anything that is different, damaged, out of kilter, etc. 

As for the gentleman who raised the question of "qualified person", my experience has shown over the years that often, "basically, a lot of experience" can trump a recognized degree. Example: your car needs service. Who would you rather do the work? The 19 year old graduate, With a Degree, from the Vo-Tech high school or the mechanic that has worked 20 years for the Penske racing team?


----------



## DuckJordan

MPowers said:


> As a certified Geni service tech, I will tell you the conditions you describe could be several different problems. GET A QUALIFIED SERVICE TECH!!!! Luckily, in your case the unit won't even lift a person, so no personal danger is present. However, be aware that a mal-functioning lift is a potential for serious or fatal injuries. It is not something to ignore or "work around". The things you mention could also be a symptom and not the real problem, I will not attempt to diagnose it from here, just too many things that could be wrong that need a hands on diagnosis.
> 
> DuckJordan's analysis was right on. Inspect every time you use it. Check electrical, hydraulic and mechanical. Not a big deal, basically, as he said, do a good look around and check for anything that is different, damaged, out of kilter, etc.
> 
> As for the gentleman who raised the question of "qualified person", my experience has shown over the years that often, "basically, a lot of experience" can trump a recognized degree. Example: your car needs service. Who would you rather do the work? The 19 year old graduate, With a Degree, from the Vo-Tech high school or the mechanic that has worked 20 years for the Penske racing team?



As a mechanic thats not even fair lol, i would choose the 19 year old grad because his answer wouldn't be lets just buy a new part. and I'm sorry just cause your a mech on a racing team doesn't mean you know crap about other cars. 

Now a better example would be a 19 year old with a degree, compared to the old coot who has run his mechanic service shop for 40+ years and has several awards on the walls from the city.


----------



## ruinexplorer

And as for the visual inspection, this doesn't just apply to the man-lifts, but anything that provides a life safety. Every time that you use a ladder, you should inspect it. If you are needing to use a harness, you need to check it for wear each and every time that you use it.


----------



## BrockTucker

Can anyone give me an idea of how much they're paying for annual inspections of Genie AWP's. I just got a quote for $250 to do my PLC-36.


----------

